
Alleged NiceHash hacker's wallet: who's sending BTC to it and why? - mv4
https://bitinfocharts.com/bitcoin/address/1EnJHhq8Jq8vDuZA5ahVh6H4t6jh1mB4rq
======
mv4
I noticed the recent micro transactions (0.0001 BTC) into the wallet,
following the alleged heist. Any ideas?

